

Glass that's Stronger than Steel - sahaj
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/27046/?p1=A2&a=f

======
redthrowaway
The article mentioned dental implants as a possible use, but they also
mentioned it has a very high silver content. I would have thought, given
silver's relatively high reactivity, that it wouldn't be suitable for dental
use. I'd be interested in hearing from someone with a chemistry background on
this.

~~~
danteembermage
20 to 35% of amalgam fillings are silver so this material has much smaller
silver content than most metallic looking fillings.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amalgam_(dentistry)>

~~~
redthrowaway
Interesting. Thanks for the link.

------
afhof
> A new material might make very robust dental implants.

I stopped reading after that. When these "Wonder Materials" are actually for
sale is when its time to tell everyone.

------
nowsourcing
transparent aluminum?

~~~
vietor
Already there, already doing that. See:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corundum>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transparent_alumina>

